# Psychisch welzijn > Geestelijke gezondheid >  Wel of niet nog therapie?

## dolfijnjorien

Hooi allemaal, 

Ik weet ff echt niet wat ik moet doen. In december heb ik mijn laatste gesprek staan bij lentis, en dan ben ik "uitbehandeld". De vorige keer dat ik der was zei die man ook nog van je mag zelf weten he of je wel of niet uitbehandeld bent, nou ik wil der met alle liefde foetsie alleen weet ik niet of dat wel de juiste beslissing is. 
ik denk dat als ik der weg ga dat ik in kak, naja aangezien ik nu al zo ongeveer elke keer in stort/inkak weetje vind dat gewoon focking kut,, morgen word ik 18 en voel me bijna altijd vermoeid, nergens zin in, negatief etc. das toch niet normaal? Plus krijg nog vaak genoeg een paniek aanval en woede aanval..... 
maar eigelijk wil ik daar gewoon wel weg,, volgens mijn huisarts was het ook niet verstandig dat ik daar weg ging,, maar wat heb ik daar te zoeken?? heb daar eigelijk nooit mijn hele verhaal verteld, ja nouja in grote lijnen in enzo wel,, en ik kan dat daar gewoon niet, ik heb geen vertrouwewn in een hulpverlener maja,, 

Einde raad

----------


## sietske763

ha jorien,
al zolang je hier lid bent lees ik je posten zo nu en dan..........
regelmatig gaat het niet zo goed met je....wat je zelf zegt en wat ik tussen de verhalen doorlees,
als ik jou was zou ik zeer zeker verder gaan met psychotherapie, daar je er nog lang niet bent en ook nog een puber/adolescent bent waar in die leeftijd mensen nog erg wisselvallig kunnen zijn.
als je je bij deze hulpverlening niet thuis voelt, dan zou ik op zoek gaan naar een ander.
heb zelf ook 7 verschillende psychs gehad en vrij snel wist ik dat diegene voor mij niet klikte.
dus probeer niet zwart/wit te denken, maar grijs.
mijn advies zou dus zijn, blijf bij deze totdat je een ander hebt..........een poosje geen therapie lijkt me voor jou echt niet goed.
altijd is er wel iemand te vinden die bij jou hulpvraag past, maar je moet er dus wel actie voor ondernemen.
dus meid, luister aub naar een oude ""wijze""MC deelnemer(49 jaar) die echt het beste met je voor heeft!!

lieve meid.............alvast gefeliciteerd met je verjaardag morgen.............officieel volwassen..........dus maak er wat van!!
lieve gr.

----------


## dolfijnjorien

Heyy,,,

Ja klopt regelmatig gaat het ook niet goed, mar volgens die man gaat het nu allemaal goed en met mijn vader gaat alles goed hij is stabiel ligt niet vaak meer in het ziekenhuis blablabla,, maar dat kan ook zo omslaan een op ander moment, je kunt wel merken dat mensen die zelf niet in die shit zitten het ook niet altijd snapen (denk ik) en weetjej heb ook de nodige hulpverleners gehad dus ja daar heb en zal ik misschien ook wel niet echt meer vetrouwen in krijgen,,, en ja zwart/wit denken dat doe ik idd ook altijd,, this het een of het ander maar dat doe ik niet alleen in het denken maar ook in schoolverslagen, het huis ordenen, etc. maar kweet et allemaal niet,, 
weetje ik heb wel iemand waar ik echt heel goed mee kan praten en die eigelijk ook alles weet wat der in me leve is gebeurt onderhand, maar dat is bij zo'n altenatieve geneeskundige waar ik voor me rug kom en weet wel daar mag ik altijd mijn verhaal kwijt enzo en dat vind ik ook echt tof, alleen daar kom ik zo ongeveer 1 keer in de maand ofzo,, maarja moet in december voor de laatste keer naar die hulpverlener toe,, en zal ook wel zien wat hij zegt,, alhoewel hij vind dat ik het ook allemaal zelf aan kan en ook prima zelf mijn shit kan oplossen,,,,,,, en weetje uiteindelijk moet je het idd ook zelf oplossen,, 

Ja tanx! :Big Grin:  Tomorrow idd officieel volwassen haha,, heb het afgelopen weekend al gevierd zaterdag echt de hele dag visite enzo joh haha straks nog maar ff taart maken voor morgen,, dan zullen der ongetwijfeld ook nog mensen komen :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

Liefs,

----------


## dolfijnjorien

i dont no,, i dont no,, i dont no,,,

zoals het nu gaat gaat et wel weer vet goed,, dus denk ik geen therapie,, naja hopelijk blijft het zo gaan,, en dan ga ik der wel weg denk ik,, 

i dont no,,

----------


## dolfijnjorien

oke oke oke,, 
heb afgelopen donderdag die man van lentis gemaild... Der ook in gezet dat ik erg in de war ben maar dat ik daar ook wel graag weg wil, maar dat et niet goed gaat nu en blabalbla
dus ben hheel benieuwd wat ik voor reactie terug krijg........
laat het nog wel weten dan :Wink:

----------

